# you get what you give



## erico

Ahoj.
Thank you for helping me yesterday 

Now I am trying to translate En into Cz.
*"you get what you give"*
my translation is ....
*Vy dostanete co vy dáte.*

is this understandable level ???


----------



## Jana337

It is understandable. Note that the Czech conjugation system already incorporates the information about person and number in the endings. It is not necessary to add a personal pronoun unless you want to emphasize something.
_Dostanete to/tolik, co dáte/vložíte._
tolik - here "as much as"
vložit - to put in

Could you please post some context? We have some nice proverbs but I don't know whether you could use them for your situation.

_Bez práce nejsou koláče_. - No cakes without work.
_Každému podle jeho zásluh_. - To everyone according to his merits.


----------



## erico

Jana337 said:


> It is understandable. Note that the Czech conjugation system already incorporates the information about person and number in the endings. It is not necessary to add a personal pronoun unless you want to emphasize something.
> _Dostanete to/tolik, co dáte/vložíte._
> tolik - here "as much as"
> vložit - to put in
> 
> Could you please post some context? We have some nice proverbs but I don't know whether you could use them for your situation.
> 
> _Bez práce nejsou koláče_. - No cakes without work.
> _Každému podle jeho zásluh_. - To everyone according to his merits.



Dekuji vam, Jana.
This is just a message to my friend. 
She always works hard and has lent her hand to people many times.
So this time she should come her dream true by her efforts which she has done.. ... 
I wanted to write something like that 

I will refer your explanations. 
Dekuji !

Erico


----------



## Jana337

If she is your friend, you are probably on informal terms and you should use "dostaneš to/tolik, co dáš" and not the formal 2nd person. 

Well, it is a Czech sentence but I'd still prefer something more idiomatic. I'll be back when I have an idea.


----------



## erico

Jana337 said:


> If she is your friend, you are probably on informal terms and you should use "dostaneš to/tolik, co dáš" and not the formal 2nd person.
> 
> Well, it is a Czech sentence but I'd still prefer something more idiomatic. I'll be back when I have an idea.



Oh ! I see ... you are right ! 
and I will study grammar much more .....
Děkuji pěkně za pomoc !

Erico


----------

